# Driving TUL To Branson -- Take I-44 Or U.S. 412 ?



## AwayWeGo (Nov 20, 2006)

From the airport in Tulsa OK, Google Maps directs us up I-44 to Joplin MO, then over to Springfield MO & down U.S. 65 to Branson -- 3 hours & 38 minutes that way, according to Google Maps. 

Is that the optimum route? 

Or would it be better to drive east on U.S. 412 over to U.S. 65, & then up to Branson? 

We'll be making that drive Saturday, November 25, 2006, with return trip December 2, 2006. 

Maybe we should take 1 route going over & use the other route coming back.  What do the Branson-savvy & highway-savvy TUG folks advise?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## imjustme (Nov 20, 2006)

The I-44 route is faster.  Hwy 412 will take you through Springdale, Arkansas, which is no longer the sleepy little town it once was.  It'll definitely take longer.  Your idea of using a different route each way is a good one, but be aware that you'll need more time using the Arkansas route.  The scenery is nice whichever you choose. 

If you have a whole bunch of time and if you enjoy that sort of thing, you can even make a side trip off I-44 on the way to Springfield and drive up to Carthage and go through Precious Moments.


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Nov 20, 2006)

imjustme said:
			
		

> The I-44 route is faster.  Hwy 412 will take you through Springdale, Arkansas, which is no longer the sleepy little town it once was.  It'll definitely take longer.  Your idea of using a different route each way is a good one, but be aware that you'll need more time using the Arkansas route.  The scenery is nice whichever you choose.
> 
> If you have a whole bunch of time and if you enjoy that sort of thing, you can even make a side trip off I-44 on the way to Springfield and drive up to Carthage and go through Precious Moments.



Having been raised in SW Missouri I would suggest taking the scenic route of Hwy 412. Microsoft Streets and Trips shows that to be a 197 mile trip taking about 3 hrs and 39 minutes. I believe you would find it to be a pleasant drive and you would enjoy the NW Arkansas mountains.

However, if your wife is into the Precious Moments stuff, the trip to Carthage would be a great day trip for you. About 100 miles and less than a 2 hour drive each way.

Dale


----------



## Arkansas Winger (Nov 20, 2006)

*LAMBERT'S CAFE - Home of the Throwed Rolls*

*Great place to eat.* Be prepared for 45 min to 1 hour wait. Located between Branson and Springfield, Mo.

You can see a menu here and read a little about them. http://www.throwedrolls.com/ozark.html

Dale :whoopie:


----------



## JLB (Nov 20, 2006)

Scenic Schmeenic.   

After your plane trip, you will want to get here, and play your horn!

If I was driving, just before Springfield I would take James River Expressway, HWY 60, to 65.  It just saves you going around the north side of Springfield.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 20, 2006)

Arkansas Winger said:
			
		

> *Great place to eat.* Be prepared for 45 min to 1 hour wait. Located between Branson and Springfield, Mo.
> 
> You can see a menu here and read a little about them. http://www.throwedrolls.com/ozark.html
> 
> Dale :whoopie:



If you time your arrival to off hours (a little before 11:00 for lunch for instance), you might not have any wait at all at Lamberts. We've managed to walk right in 3 of the last 4 times we've eaten there.

It's more for the experience and very good service that we even consider stopping in rather than for the food. While the rolls (thrown to you when you want one) are excellent, I've always felt the rest of the food was mediocre at best. The prices are right and you should NEVER leave hungry as they'll keep bringing you food until you burst. They have people circulating with extra sides all the time and, from what I've been told, if you didn't get enough of your main course they'll bring you more. I've never had to ask for seconds as half the time I'm pretty much full by the time lunch or dinner arrives. 

It's a great place to stop at least once if only for the experience.


----------



## JLB (Nov 21, 2006)

The food is very ample.

Jenny and I have always split and entree and still wound up taking food home.  The chicken fried steak covers an entire platter.  An order of ribs is a full slab.

In the past the rules was that if you split an entree, you could not have seconds, but there was no plate charge.  We found that out when we went in for lunch, saw the size of the portions, and then got up to leave. 

Then one waitress charged us $8.50 for the extra person, that being the price if you only eat pass-arounds.  Of course if you only eat pass-arounds, you would more of them than if you are also eating 1/2 and entree, so the manager took that charge off that time.

Last week we heard from my BIL that they charged them the plate charge the last time they were there.  They are not the type to complain so maybe they do and maybe they don't.

Just guessing on prices:  ribs $17, CFS $13, other stuff $10 or so.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 3, 2006)

*We Took I-44 Both Ways.*




			
				JLB said:
			
		

> Scenic Schmeenic.
> 
> After your plane trip, you will want to get here, and play your horn!
> 
> If I was driving, just before Springfield I would take James River Expressway, HWY 60, to 65.  It just saves you going around the north side of Springfield.


Maybe next time we'll try the scenic route.  I'd like to try some of those Throwed Rolls. 

As it was, we got to Branson quickly & easliy.  We took that James River Expressway shortcut both ways. 

Driving conditions were nice & clear on the way to Branson, & progressively worse on the return trip because of snow & ice that had not been completely cleared off I-44 -- particularly on the toll section in Oklahoma.  (The Chief Of Staff was semi-steamed about paying $3*.*50 for the privilege of driving over a snow-clogged highway.  Single-lane traffic slowed to 20 mph for a stretch of several miles.  So it goes.) 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

